

The Top 7 Technology Trends That Will Dominate 2014 - davidsmith8900
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jaysondemers/2013/10/31/the-top-7-technology-trends-that-will-dominate-2014/

======
a3voices
They totally forgot Bitcoin.

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- True.

